# Applying for 887 Visa



## sahirchamp (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi

I will be applying for 887 Visa soon,
Can I move to another state in regional area while my visa is being processed,
I have lived in my nominated state for 2years working full time on 489 visa.

Any answers will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sahirchamp (Apr 23, 2015)

Any help please........


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

This is a permanent residence visa. It lets you and any family members who have also been granted this visa to:

stay in Australia indefinitely
work and study in Australia
enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses
apply for Australian citizenship (if you are eligible)
sponsor eligible relatives for permanent residence
travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Australia).

Skilled Regional visa (subclass 887)

They didn't mention anything to the location so you can live anywhere in Australia


----------



## sahirchamp (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi John 
Thanks for your reply,
I completely understand that 887 is permanent visa which lets you stay anywhere,
My question is can I move to another state in regional area while my 887 visa is being processed.

Thanks,


----------



## sahirchamp (Apr 23, 2015)

is it possible??


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



sahirchamp said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be applying for 887 Visa soon,
> Can I move to another state in regional area while my visa is being processed,
> ...


Hi,

Kindly let me know whether we have to do medical , if we are going to apply for 887 visa from 489 visa, as we have completed our medical during 489 visa.


----------



## sahirchamp (Apr 23, 2015)

No I dont think so..!!! As medicals were done for provisional visa 489..! Unless they ask..!


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



sahirchamp said:


> No I dont think so..!!! As medicals were done for provisional visa 489..! Unless they ask..!



Thanks a lot, it will save my money.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*



sahirchamp said:


> No I dont think so..!!! As medicals were done for provisional visa 489..! Unless they ask..!


Hi

I have provided the Police reports for the countries where I had lived more than 12 months prior to submit my 489 visa application.
Can someone tell, do I need to resubmit these PCCs again for the visa application of 887, as validity of these PCCs are already expired?
I can understand that I have to submit PCC for Australia where I have been living from the day I arrived with 489 visa, but it is no point to submit the PCCs for past countries where I had lived prior to arrive Australia and I never return to thereafter arrived to Australia.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yes you can. The condition on 489 SS says must live in "a" regional area, and 489 FS says must live in "a" designated area.


----------



## acechopra (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi all,
Needed help from you all. If some one can share their knowledge as in how to apply visa 887(fs) I will be applting insept thus year questions that I have are

1) As we need to provide address proofs for for living in designated areas. For that I have mobile bills and bank statements, Car insurace policy letter also my pay slips have adress details on it so would that be sufficient proof. I don't have any utility bills under my name as I am living with family. Is there any other proof that I can use.

2) for this visa application we need to show that we have worked for one year. I can show my payslips for that period. Is there any other document that we need to submit. Do we have to provide any letter from the employer if yes, Is there any particular content that should be written in that? I was wondering if there is any template for that.

3) do we need to give reference letter from employer, document stating job responsibilities contract letter.


And please tell if any other document needed as well.

Thanks, 
Ace


----------



## sashank (Jul 20, 2015)

@sahirchamp Could you tell how much time it took to obtain 887.
I will be applying on Aug 3rd, and want to know if I can get in a month so I can meet the requirement for an ongoing interview. 

Thanks


----------



## thuthime (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Im holding 489 FS and originally from Srilanka. 

Do I have to get a police report from Srilanka Again for this process?

Regards,

TA


----------

